# Site dB Error - Report



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Due to a Table Corruption, the TTF had to be disabled today from 15:00 - 15:30 CET while fixes were made to rectify this problem.

Currently, the site is being reindexed, and will take approx 10 hours (due to the size of the site). As a result, performance may be hindered, but should be 100% by Friday, 14th, AM.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmmm,

I got this screen, odd date to come out though :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> I got this screen, odd date to come out though :?


I got the same thing....Thought some Extremist hacked the sight :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

It was an old disabled board message 

LOL

Jae


----------

